# Shoal Bay 9th Feb



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Heading out of Shoal Bay, around Tomaree Heads and down towards Fingal Bay. As long as it isn't too windy the trip will be on, even if it is raining.

Anyone is welcome to come, I know Gamefisher is coming but it would be good to have some different/extra company as well for a change if anyone is interested.

5:30am launch at Shoal Bay boat ramp area


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Isn't the Interclub Game Fish Tournament on about this time of year? It always used to be.Maybe you could con some rich retired CEO to give you a tow through the Heads behind his Steber .... 
Take care just outside.Everytime I used to go boating offshore it used to be always bumpy.Since you're paddling all the way to Fingal,how about Boondelbah island just off Yacaaba ?


----------

